

Ask HN: Need feedback from my startup - smokeyj

Hello HN, I would be very grateful if you could provide some feedback for my startup (skanr.com)! This is an iphone client that allows you to collect data and share it with web services, a video demo is available on the home screen. I'm hoping this can assist someone trying to make some cool mashups, thanks again for your feedback!
======
revorad
I suggest you resubmit it as a link and post your description as a comment.
You will get a lot more people to look at your app and give feedback.

~~~
smokeyj
I'll do that, thanks :)

------
adatta02
clickable <http://skanr.com/>

